# Having stung, living on



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, they will die, if only to bleed out. Sorta like having your arm ripped off...you might make it for a few days.

That works fine for the bees because they get really angry acting and still fly once they sting and you can't tell that it has stung already.

Rick


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is a video showing that, if you are patient, bees can 'unscrew' their sting and only leave the tip in your flesh.


http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-8188274383190168694&hl=en-GB

They will die if they pull the sting out quickly, as they disembowel themselves.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

buckbee said:


> Here is a video...


Why does the video end saying "but it will never sting again"???


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> Why does the video end saying "but it will never sting again"???


Blunt stinger?


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

The tip of the stinger was left in my arm. Unless it grows back, that bee will have a problem penetrating human flesh again!


----------



## jim b (Oct 3, 2004)

*I try-*

to get my knife out and scrape them free when possible. 

I've not noticed anything left behind besides some pain.

Guess i'll have to look closer. /00\
-j


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

jim b said:


> to get my knife out and scrape them free when possible.
> -j


If I had to get my knife out everytime I got stung, I'd never get anything done. I just scrape the stinger off with my fingernail provided I feel the sting, and mask the smell by putting saliva on the sting site. That works for me.


----------

